# Two BIG Questions



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

First off - my girl, Ote, was never spayed as a pup. She is only about 4 lbs. and the vet where we previously lived wanted her to be 5 lbs., plus she had the liver stunt concern which would make her ineligible to be put under anesthesia. When I got her back after Shane's death, I took her to the vest first thing. This veterinarian did bloodwork, and although her liver levels are elevated he is not currently concerned. He was more concerned with me getting her spayed. She is almost 4 years old. What should I do in this situation? I really don't want to risk putting her at risk by having her undergo surgery while still unsure about her liver problems. 

Secondly, Ote has always had slipping knee caps but they seem to be getting worse. Again, I'm trying to avoid her being put under for surgery, so do you all have any suggestions for vitamins or other treatments I can opt for? I have pet steps to my bed and couch to avoid her jumping as much as possible. 

Thank you!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there a reason that you feel she needs to be spayed? Doing so will hasten the degeneration of her knees. The hormones are currently the only thing keeping her ligaments as tight as they are. 

Yes, spaying will reduce the likelihood of some cancers, but it will increase others. As long as you can manage her heats and keep her from mating, it is probably in her best interest to keep her intact.

Is she having any pain from the LP yet?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Marty,why have her spayed ? Little Dottie isn't spayed she's 4 as it's too risky with her disabilities ,not worth the risk with the anaesthetic .


----------



## Sunshine_icicles (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't. Get. Her. Spayed. 

Vets really push de sexing. I don't know if it's a humane society thing, but honestly it's a wash. Yes, not spaying could mean she gets pyometra, uterine cancer, etc. However, spaying frequently results in spay incontinence, ligament issues, and there are several great peer reviewed work concerning heart weakening due to spaying, so there are pros and cons for each side. 

If you can keep her from becoming unwantedly bred, don't spay her. If she frequently gets loose, you have male intact dogs, or get visitors through the fence--spay.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

That was VERY helpful. I felt like the vet was pushing me to spay her and emphasized the decreased risk of cancers, but the risk of anestesia really was too much for me to comfortably consider spaying her. She is always inside, only outside to go potty (for about 5 minutes while I walk her on the leash, longer in summer) and all male dogs she comes in contact with through my friend's and family are fixed. It was just a matter of what would be th healthiest option for her. 

As for her knees, they've inly givwn her trouble when out in the cold. They seem to tense up and spasm while the knee is locked out of place - like a charlie horse. It will calm down if I massage the area, and it doesn't happen often but when it does her whimpers just make me feel terrible! She is able to walk fine without a limp or anything otherwise.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems like you have your answer on the spay issue. As far as supplement/s for her knees, I would recommend Nupro in the silver container. It has glucosamine and chondroitin and is excellent for LP and other joint issues among other things.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*2nd opinion???*

I would be most concerned with the vet's knowledge, experience, and respect for tiny dogs. If you live in an area where you have choices, I might consider getting a second opinion from a vet who truly understands your concerns. Having never had an unsprayed chi, I'm thinking how obnoxious can a 3 lb. dog get while in season. lol


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep..I have to agree with everybody.
If you keep her close, there's no need to spay.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

zellko, she's already 4 years old, so she has had her fair share of being in heat. I don't mind putting diapers on her or anything and she really just tends to be extremely snuggly when she has her season. I was just concerned with the health aspects of it. Being a worried mommy! Haha

lulu'smom, we have her on that currently! I'm so glad it was suggested. Means I'm on the right track


----------

